# Is Illinois done?



## avngal (Mar 18, 2013)

All I found today near Rockford were yellow oysters. Is it over?


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

Thats all I found yesterday...Oysters....Lets hope not! Will they come back up at all after 4 or 5 days of extreme heat and then a nice cool down?


----------

